# Heading to Mosquito Lagoon/ Playalinda Beach



## tsmithf33

Hey guys, headed to Orlando for a tradeshow on the 12th and my flight gets in around 9am. My plan is to leave Orlando and head to the coast to do some Fly Fishing. 

My options are wade fish Mosquito Lagoon or go to Playalinda to try for some Pompano. 

Having never been to the area I'm in need of some serious advice… ! 

Am I wasting my time? Any pointer??

Thanks!


----------



## yobata

If you want the best experience book a guide at mosquito lagoon. It's great but if you want success for a 1 day trip, a guide may be invaluable


----------



## tsmithf33

I would totally hire a guide I'm just worried about timing. Not sure what time i will be able to get to the coast and need to be back in Orlando by 5-6 . Not a huge time window


----------



## yobata

Short Window huh.... I live in south Brevard - either way you'll have a good time. Beach fishing = many species, while ML = reds, trout, maybe a snook... Both good options


----------



## tsmithf33

well relatively short window.. Last thing I want to do is book a guide and make him wait for me because my flight got delayed or traffic sucked. 

Any suggestions on where I can wade in ML ?


----------



## el9surf

Book Capt Willy Lee at Native Fly Charters. He will get you on the fish.

Fished the Lagoon today, water clarity was about 1 inch in the multiple areas I hit up, very difficult.


----------



## swaddict

many people wade in the ML, but you wouldn't catch me doing it. There are some big lizards in the south and middle lagoon. As mentioned a guide is your best bet, hire for a half day and set up a reasonable time to start. A good guide does not have to get up at the crack of dawn to put you on fish. Willy is good, also check Capt. Billy Rotne.


----------



## el9surf

X2 I have aee


swaddict said:


> many people wade in the ML, but you wouldn't catch me doing it. There are some big lizards in the south and middle lagoon. As mentioned a guide is your best bet, hire for a half day and set up a reasonable time to start. A good guide does not have to get up at the crack of dawn to put you on fish. Willy is good, also check Capt. Billy Rotne.


X2 I have seen some dinosaurs out there over the past 17 years. Had a wading incident with a 12ft + gator in the banana river that pretty much ended my wade fishing days.


----------



## el9surf

Walking down the beach at playalinda lot 1 on saturday, stopped and talked to a guy fishing. He said last week he caught several nice pompano on live sand fleas. Asked if he had caught anything that morning said it was dead. They are there but with the cold week ahead not sure what that will do to water temps. Surf was maybe mid 60's maybe close to 70 wate was clear. Swung by Biolab on my way out, water was still super high and filthy.


----------

